# 3 point shoulder seatbelt in a 1966 GTO



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

I've searched the forum on the topic of 3 point retractable shoulder seatbelts in a 1966 GTO.

Seen February and October as the "magic" months where GM made these belts an option in '66 and have also read there is a way to tell from your cowl tag. 

Can anyone elaborate? I have a February '66 and I'd love to know if I had the factory roof mounting points without having to remove the headliner and look. Is there a way to know?

Furthermore, has anyone installed LATCH anchors in the back seat or a 3 point shoulder system? I assume this would be a custom job requiring welding steel plates etc. My car-crazy 5 year old is dying to go for longer rides than around the block!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Look at your trim tag for the factory hole punch. 
This will tell you if your '66 has the shoulder belt provision.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Rear shoulder belts were an option on 68 and up cars. The belt and anchorage assembly is basically the same as the front shoulder belts.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Awesome info, thanks a ton. Turns out my car has the cowl tag mark!! 
My bucket seats are not locking backs. I imagine if switching to shoulder harness the seat backs should lock also for safety or??

Thanks all!


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

did they really just bolt the strap to the package tray, or was there additional support there on the 68+ cars? is it strong enough on a 66 even with plates above and below to be a good anchor point?




O52 said:


> Rear shoulder belts were an option on 68 and up cars. The belt and anchorage assembly is basically the same as the front shoulder belts.
> 
> View attachment 135316


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The package shelf is raised in the mounting area. Beyond that, no other reinforcement seen.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

O52 said:


> The package shelf is raised in the mounting area. Beyond that, no other reinforcement seen.
> 
> View attachment 135349
> View attachment 135350


Got it, thanks again for the photos. I think I'll mount on my '66 in the same location and use an anchoring plate from Wesco on the backside.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Look at your trim tag for the factory hole punch.
> This will tell you if your '66 has the shoulder belt provision.
> 
> 
> View attachment 135313



I am finally getting around to trying to put my shoulder belts in. In the pic above, are there 2 threaded blind nuts in the roof or just one in the center? I'm wondering if the shoulder mount point is a standard single bolt or if it requires a 2 bolt metal bracket like in the rear style shoulder belts in the later model cars??
If the latter, I am in trouble as the belts I got have a single bolt mounting point.
Trying to get this all sorted before I make exploratory slits in my headliner.
thanks!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Just the roof rail on '66-'67.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Just the roof rail on '66-'67.



Yes, but is the mounting point at the roof rail 2 bolts or 1 bolt? 
I bought a single bolt 3 point harness belt kit, but it looks like I need a roof mounting tab with 2 bolts (like the pic of the OPG repro belts attached)?
Thanks


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The rubber covers outlined in blue slip over the brackets in red with the belt coming out through the front opening
The brackets are then mounted to the roof using two smaller bolts each. The roof has the two mounting holes as shown above.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

ok, got it. Thanks, O52
bought the wrong thing.... 🤦‍♂️ 

Unfortunately the right thing is $$$

Does the retractor bolt to the stock belt location on the floor?

Side note, I currently have standard buckets (no locking back or headrest). is there a way to modify mine to be safe with shoulder belts, i.e. add locking backs and functional headrest? If not, is there a later model higher back bucket that would fit right in and still look "the part"

Thanks


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

If your cowl tag indicates the shoulder belt anchorage you should have the correct mounting. Do some probing with a small needle.
All bucket seats from 66 to 72 physically interchange. 68 is slightly different with the release button mounted on the side and no standard headrest, 69-72 mounted on the seat back with headrests


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

O52 said:


> If your cowl tag indicates the shoulder belt anchorage you should have the correct mounting. Do some probing with a small needle.
> All bucket seats from 66 to 72 physically interchange. 68 is slightly different with the release button mounted on the side and no standard headrest, 69-72 mounted on the seat back with headrests



Yes, I do have the roof rail mounting points and my cowl tag is punched.

Does the floor retractor for the belt bolt to the stock lap belt location on the floor board?

Thanks for the info on the seats.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry though the image was clear enough to show the 2 threaded bolts holes.
Here are the '66 Should belt install pages;


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Super helpful, thank you.
Any chance anyone knows the bolt to bolt center measure for the shoulder bracket AND the thread type and length of those 2 bolts?

I now understand where to mount the shoulder harness and the buckle uses the factory floorboard bolt hole. But where does the retractor for the lap belt get mounted? in the stock lap belt location between the seat and the door sill or is there another factory mounting point for 3 point belts that is located elsewhere (nearer to the back seat)?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Same location as the factory seat belts and retractor 

Morris is the manufacturer of the belts, hardware is included









Search: 17 results found for "gto"


Morris Classic makes year and car specific front and rear 3-point seat belts for GM, Mopar, and Ford classic cars that are FMVSS certified and Australian Compliant. Clear Shot Mirrors, stainless steel mirror-polished emblems, side marker inserts, shift plates, grille lights, and lap belts are...



www.morrisclassic.com


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

O52 said:


> Same location as the factory seat belts and retractor
> 
> Morris is the manufacturer of the belts, hardware is included
> 
> ...


  
thanks


----------



## NorCalJeremy (Jan 30, 2018)

Just ordered up my rear belts to get the kids out this summer too. Will post pics once installed.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Finally got the front belts in. Love em. A total bolt-n-go set, no messing with adapters or brackets. Worth it.

Rears going in soon as well. That's a bit more complicated...


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Looks good. Another thing off the list.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

What is the order of replacement for the rear seat? Bottom cushion first, then top? any tricks I should know...mine are currently both loose anyhow, so looking forward to getting that fixed after the belts go in.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Top first, Mounting bolts are at the bottom so the bottom seat cushion needs to be out to access the bolts


----------



## LiplessSoul (4 mo ago)

BUT MINE IS A CONVERTIBLE!?!? Lil' help.


----------

